# Canidae causing runny stools :(



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

I have been feeding my Bella Canidae for while now and at first she was doing good on it. Now it is giving her runny poops.

I talked to a guy at the local feed store and told me to try Taste of the Wild.

I have read on here that TOTW is not that good for puppies? Bella is 7 months and I also have a 13 week old puppy we just got. I would like to find a food I can feed to both of the pups.

Any suggestions would be great!

Thanks everybody.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I know people will disagree, but I fed the pacific stream formula to 3 litters. Now everyone is on raw, but I have a bag of it at home in case i forget to lay something out.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I read somewhere that one of the companys on the food recall bought canidae


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

So Angela, did any of your pups have problems with it?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Nope. Again, I still feed it if I'm too lazy to lay something out, lol


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

I may have to try it, do you think that the formulas that are 32% protein are too much for pups?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I don't like that much, that's why I do the pacific stream, it's much lower than the other 2 formulas.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

TOTW on their bags says "All Stages"


Powell


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'm aware of that, but people also disagree on the calcium/phosphorus levels. Pacific stream is protein 25% Fat: 15% other 2 are 32% protein.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: PowellTOTW on their bags says "All Stages"
> 
> 
> Powell


AAFCO standards are pretty loose regarding what can be labelled all life stages. personally, i dont worry about the higher protein levels much, but dont like the higher calcium levels. IMO, Orijen Large Breed Puppy is one of the finest foods for a GSD pup and it is at at 42% protein. TOTW pacific stream isnt real high in calcium. its higher than id like for a puppy, but i know people feed it to their pups.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Quote: "I read somewhere that one of the companys on the food recall bought canidae"

Well, unless something changed in the past couple of weeks, what actually happened was that Canidae started using Diamond for some of their production. Diamond is kind of like menu foods in that they produce product for many, many companys. Solid Gold, Chicken Soup, and Natural Balance are some that come to mind. There are a lot of very good name brands coming out of Diamond plants. At the same time, Diamond has been implacated in BOTH of the last two major recalls. 

Be that as it may, if you are getting runny poo with Canidae it is highly possible that you are feeding too much. Canidae has 468 kcal/cup. A lot of the other dog foods have more like 380 kcal/cup or less. It is important to keep this in mind when feeding. That does not explain why opening a new bag of the same product might also cause runny poo. The good news is that it usually does not last long.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

TOTW is a Diamond food. My pup has been eating it since week 7 and he is 16 weeks now with no problems. Stools are great and he is full of energy. So far so good.


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info everybody!


----------

